# Is this good enough? Can it be better?



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

14 week old GSD.. WGSL... 37lbs

5:00AM & PM

*Two cups Royal Canin for German Shepherd Puppy...
*Handful of baby spinach leaves...
*one ounce, or so, shredded carrots...
*one boneless, skinless, chicken breast,,, cooked in dry skillet with no seasonings and diced up...
*One ounce shredded mazarrella cheese
*One tablespoon coconut oil
*One EFA pill

Stools are solid and well formed,, no signs of gastric distress

Training rewards are pieces of chicken or cheese


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

*WoW* 53 views and not one comment...lol
Any thoughts on this diet? Good, Bad, too much of something, too little of something else?
I am a health nut, myself,, I know a lot about human nutrition,, but am a complete noob to advanced Canine nutrition....


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I personally think that you should be feeding your pup three times a day about a cup? with each meal. I don't feed Royal Canin, but I personally feel that there are much better foods out there.

If you are supplementing with leafy greens and chicken, why don't you start your pup off on a raw diet since you are already preparing some of his food for him?

I supplement my pup with Salmon Oil, Coconut oil is also good. What is an EFA pill?

I don't know, in my opinion if it's not broke, then don't fix it. If his stools are good and he's not acting hungry then you are already winning half the battle.

I'm no canine diet expert so others may chime in, but I think you're good 

edit: I fed three times a day until Bear turned 6 months old, then went to two times a day.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> I personally think that you should be feeding your pup three times a day about a cup? with each meal. I don't feed Royal Canin, but I personally feel that there are much better foods out there.
> 
> If you are supplementing with leafy greens and chicken, why don't you start your pup off on a raw diet since you are already preparing some of his food for him?
> 
> ...


"EFA" = "Essential Fatty Acids"


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Got it, thanks! 

There's is soo much information out there on diet and nutrition, really I think you have to decide for yourself. There are numerous threads on the subject. I think it might be worth while to looks over some past threads to see if there is anything there that is of interest to you.

I know when my pup was growing he had bouts of pano, so I was concerned with Calcium and phosphorus ratios (they should be lower for pups) and also I fed lower protein because of the pano as well.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

At this point I just want to supplement the kibble.. I believe Royal Canin knows a bit more about canine nutrition than I do. Once I educate myself more, to the point that I am confident I won't create a deficiency trying to do it myself, then I'll move more towards a DIY raw diet.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

*


Bear GSD said:


> Got it, thanks!
> 
> There's is soo much information out there on diet and nutrition, really I think you have to decide for yourself. There are numerous threads on the subject. I think it might be worth while to looks over some past threads to see if there is anything there that is of interest to you.
> 
> I know when my pup was growing he had bouts of pano, so I was concerned with Calcium and phosphorus ratios (they should be lower for pups) and also I fed lower protein because of the pano as well.


*Googling Pano*


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> At this point I just want to supplement the kibble.. I believe Royal Canin knows a bit more about canine nutrition than I do. Once I educate myself more, to the point that I am confident I won't create a deficiency trying to do it myself, then I'll move more towards a DIY raw diet.


I wanted to feed raw, but my DH was very opposed to it so I compromised on feeding a very high quality kibble and supplemented with pre-made raw.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> *
> 
> *Googling Pano*


Sorry, it's panosteitis, google that if you are having trouble using just "pano"


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are a health nut and are looking to learn about actual nutritional info for dogs, this forum isn't the place to go. Check out: K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Elaine said:


> If you are a health nut and are looking to learn about actual nutritional info for dogs, this forum isn't the place to go. Check out: K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease


Awesome! !! Thanks


----------

